
Elementary OS 0.3 “Freya” is released - forlorn
http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/stable/
======
wz1000
Interesting fact: This version was supposed to be called Isis until, well you
know...

Isis is a nice name with interesting mythological significance. Sad that it
has been ruined for the foreseeable future.

~~~
hobarrera
... Uhm, no, I've no idea what's wrong about it now. Care to inform us of what
you're talking about?

~~~
wz1000
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_L...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant)

Pretty surprising that you don't know about it since they have been dominating
news coverage for more than a year now.

------
kennywinker
I installed the previous release (luna) a while ago on an older pc I had
laying around. I was really impressed. Though much of it is a ripoff of OS X
design it's a pretty well done ripoff and coming from a Mac I think it's the
most usable linux distro I've used so far. I'd love to see more adoption of
this project, as it has a lot of potential to make linux more usable to non-
technical types.

~~~
haddr
This is a very well-polished distribution in terms of usability and user
interface. I don't care actually if they ripoff some good design examples as
long as it gives a good overall feel. And it certainly does. I remember it was
one of the fastest growing linux distribution some time ago...

------
AdmiralAsshat
For anyone who likes the look of it but doesn't want to go off their current
Linux distro, you can just download the Pantheon desktop.

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pantheon](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pantheon)

~~~
tvon
Last I tried it didn't work very well in Arch, but that may have changed over
the past month or so.

------
washadjeffmad
Magnet link, amd64 iso:

    
    
      magnet:?xt=urn:btih:fc85dc999730a42de3924444aadbcfa183b5f388&dn=elementaryos-freya-amd64.20150411.iso&tr=https%3A%2F%2Fashrise.com%3A443%2Fphoenix%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fsuberb-sea2.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-freya-amd64.20150411.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fignum.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-freya-amd64.20150411.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fheanet.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-freya-amd64.20150411.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fcitylan.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-freya-amd64.20150411.iso

~~~
Scarbutt
You broke HN ;)

~~~
agumonkey
I don't know which I prefer, overly large page width, or overly large
overflowed scrollable div.

------
harsh1618
Official website: [https://elementary.io](https://elementary.io)

~~~
higherpurpose
As a new potential user I'd like to see more screenshots on the front page
before I send them my money or download and install the OS. A video preview of
2-3 minutes would be even better.

~~~
donpdonp
There is a surprising lack of information on the website. Here are a couple
links that help fill in the gaps.

"elementary OS is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu. It makes use of a
desktop with its own shell named Pantheon,[2] and is deeply integrated with
other elementary OS applications like Plank (a dock), Midori (the default web
browser) and Scratch (a simple text editor). This distribution uses Gala as
its window manager..."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS)

"elementary OS Freya vs elementary OS Luna - What's new?"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CBS6RDLTNA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CBS6RDLTNA)

It looks intriguing. A host of application level services built on linux leads
me to think of this as a KDE-like effort to remake the desktop.

~~~
xorcist
A browser that's not Firefox or Chrome scares me slightly, considering the
amount of resources that go into securing them, yet they all fall at
cansecwest.

How vulnerable can I expect to be running Midori?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Midori is WebKit-based, so it's only as vulnerable as Safari.

~~~
psgbg
That's not actually true. A browser is not as secure as it's engine. The thing
is really more complex than that.

There are configurations concern, certificates, security layer,
apps/plugins/add-ons, bugs within the ui layer...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Sure, but the bulk of the issues are in the renderering engine, and for that
they are sorted.

~~~
psgbg
I know, it's the exposed part after all, but still I wouldn't recommend it as
"secure as safari".

------
sparaker
This is one of the linux flavors i actually like using. Great going guys.

------
haddr
Do you know if the Elementary OS Luna gets updated automatically to the new
Freya version?

------
MadcapJake
Freya Release Post: [http://blog.elementary.io/post/116134677986/freya-is-
here](http://blog.elementary.io/post/116134677986/freya-is-here)

------
vishnuks
Can I Upgrade Luna to Freya?

------
hobarrera
So between this and mint cinnamon, what's the best choice to install to
parents and friends that have little knowledge of *nix, but need a PC to work,
email and IM with?

------
nubela
Anyone use linux (via Virtualbox) on a MBP? I really miss Linux but I really
do not wanna fuck around with hardware/drivers anymore. And eOS is just
gorgeous.

~~~
listic
I'm sure you can run Linux without a virtual machine of any kind on a Mac.
With the right hardware (which MBP of some generation just might be) there's
no need to fuck around; everything just works (and, unlike Windows, you can
count on pulling a hard drive from one machine and putting into another). I
have installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a white 2008 MacBook and it just worked.

~~~
hobarrera
Indeed. Macs are pretty popular for running Linux, since they have a very
small variety of hardware that's mostly supported just fine, don't have locked
bootloaders or any weird stuff like that (I'm looking at you, Sony), and offer
pretty good hardware and price.

------
itsjareds
How is the HiDPI support in this version? I'm afraid to go to the trouble of
making a live usb if everything is small.

~~~
harsh1618
> We’re pretty close to being able to support HiDPI displays like Retina, but
> we’re not quite there yet.

[http://blog.elementary.io/post/113920029861/hey-guys-i-
love-...](http://blog.elementary.io/post/113920029861/hey-guys-i-love-the-
design-of-freya-but-does-it)

------
Scarbutt
I wonder how sustainable is their development method, are the UI changes to
apps accepted upstream?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm guessing you're a Spanish speaker? In English it's "sustainable", not
"sostenible". :)

~~~
Scarbutt
hah thanks ;) I do use both languages frequently, fixed.

------
acd
Thinks this Linux distribution gets the desktop look right!

~~~
listic
For those of us who equals 'right' with 'the way Apple does it'? Serious
question; I am unfamiliar with this particular distro, and I've tried using a
Mac and couldn't get used to it.

~~~
reitanqild
I like eOS. Like you I don't use Mac because of a few things that totally
breaks it for me. eOS looks kind of like Mac OS X but IMO does a few things a
lot better.

For example consider just the fact that you can get a nice desktop where you
can apt-get all your[0] normal programs and they look nice. Or the fact that
the menu follow the window in question instead of being locked to the top of
your screen.

[0]:yes I consider myself a linux user who sometimes have to use other OS, not
the other way around.

~~~
listic
I guess I have to try it. I think they could have explained how they are
different and what their point is, on their site.

Their Human Interface Guidelines are 'coming soon'
[https://elementary.io/docs/human-interface-
guidelines](https://elementary.io/docs/human-interface-guidelines).

Are they just a few guys?

~~~
dkuntz2
Yup, it's mainly just a few guys in their free time IIRC. The HIG has been
coming soon for several years now though.

------
denniskane
Free, online operating systems that "install" in less than 2 seconds and never
ask for any payment are the wave of the future. Oh, and did I mention the
integrated AI?

My web-based implementation of Unix:
[https://www.urdesk.net](https://www.urdesk.net)

To go straight to the AI:
[https://www.urdesk.net/desk?intro=bertie](https://www.urdesk.net/desk?intro=bertie)

I am always looking for help!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> This site only works with an up-to-date version of Chrome!

Also, that's not really an operating system. It's a web-based desktop
environment, like the late g.ho.st, but not an OS.

